# What makes someone an actual MUA in your opinion?



## AiriMagdalene (Feb 4, 2011)

I was thinking about something. I was on Deviant Art, and I saw this.



  	The link to the original post there -
  	http://canon277t.deviantart.com/art/Makeup-81420756


  	Well, this girl is claiming to be a makeup artist that works for Too Faced [which she doesn't even spell properly], which, judging by the picture, we can all tell is obviously a big fat ripe juicy lie fresh off the vine. We all know there is no way in hell Too Faced would ever let that work represent their brand. But what sucks even more, is technically, while the Too Faced thing is the funniest lie I've heard in forever, she can still technically _represent herself as a makeup artist._
  	You don't need to go to school or even take classes to be a makeup artist. I know a lot of us are self taught and technically, she can represent herself and offer services as a makeup artist. But do you actually consider her one?
  	With the line being so blurred, anyone could, by definition, be a makeup artist should they choose to represent themselves as one. A three year old boy could be a makeup artist.
  	It sort of sent me into a long thought process that made me realize how open to interpretation the term actually is. And I want to discuss that.
  	How do you personally distinguish a makeup artist from a normal woman who just enjoys applying makeup?
  	If you consider yourself a makeup artist, why? Where did it transcend hobby for you?
  	What do you think of people who do this type of work and market themselves as a makeup artist?


----------



## LC (Feb 4, 2011)

in my opinion, a professional makeup artist is someone who makes doing make their means of living. with that being said, it's very hard to get paid work if you really really suck, so being talented goes along with with it.

  	there are "artists" that don't make money yet though, so i'd consider them aspiring makeup artists. it's hard though because it's one of those things that when you start out, inevitably you're going to suck, so at what point do you start calling yourself an artist?


----------



## mizsjr (Feb 8, 2011)

If you've been employed by a company or individual (that isn't your friend ) to work as a makeup artist, then it's safe to say you are one.


----------

